# Anyone have any idea what this is?



## STRAIGHT UP (Oct 14, 2011)

Just got this bike anyone know what it is?


----------



## azhearseguy (Oct 15, 2011)

I would guess AMF because of the chain ring...


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Oct 18, 2011)

azhearseguy said:


> I would guess AMF because of the chain ring...




Thanks for the info. Azhearseguy


----------

